

S-expressions: The most powerful data structure available - annoyed
http://www.ymeme.com/s-expressions-most-powerful-data-structure-available-68.html

======
SamReidHughes
Arrays are the most powerful data structure available. You can't express
arrays using S-expressions, but you can express S-expressions using arrays.

